# Switch user missing from startup



## Andy A (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi

Today switch user has disappeared from the start (shut down/log off) menu.
Shutting down restarting does not make any difference.
This is on both administrator and non-administrator accounts.
Has there been any changes by microsoft? I have run anti virus/spyware etc scans to no avail.

Hope someone has an idea...
Andy:sigh:


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

http://www.vistax64.com/tutorials/89939-fast-user-switching.html


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I like Brink (Shawn) puts in a great effort problem is not always that through, we should know the contents of that reg key could be a malware issue, so to be safe, copy and paste the below code into run or an elevated CMD prompt.


```
regedit /e C:\Note.txt "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System"
```

Click on your C folder and find Note.txt and copy and paste the contents in this thread.


----------



## Andy A (Jun 22, 2009)

Sorry about slow reply to ur posting, it was very helpful thankyou very much and i finaly got it working

thanks again


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Glad you got it fixed.


----------

